# TRN - Torrens Mining



## Dona Ferentes (7 January 2021)

IPO today


Torrens Mining Limited - 7 January 2021 11:30AM AEDT ##


*Listing date*7 January 2021 11:30AM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://www.torrensmining.com/
Ph: +61 8 9481 0389*Principal Activities*Exploration and mining*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*TRN*Capital to be Raised*$10,000,000*Expected offer close date*4 December 2020*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Taylor Collison Limited (Lead Manager)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 January 2021)

what's in the basement?

_chart since listing, 15 mins:_


----------



## greggles (9 June 2021)

TRN making some gains today as a result of the COD announcement and its 30% JV interest in the Elizabeth Creek Copper Project. Currently up 80% to 27c.


----------



## System (9 May 2022)

On May 5th, 2022, Torrens Mining Limited (TRN) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14, following despatch of the compulsory acquisition notices by Coda Minerals Ltd (COD).


----------

